# Cobia



## cgsteiger

What are some good ways to cook them spices?herbs etc.Its the first time ive had it and also is spade fish good? Thanks


----------



## Dr. Bubba

spadefish is good! Fried, grilled, or baked.

cobia tastes like poo.....
to me at least.

let's move this to the recipe board and see if we can get you some good cobia recipes.


----------



## Newsjeff

Don't listen to Dr. B. 

Cobia taste good.

Soak the cobia fillets in A1 Mango Chipotle Seafood Marinade.

After they finish soaking, place the fillets on some aluminum foil and cook on a hot grill. 

And yes, spade fish very good.


----------



## Lip Ripper

cobia- cajun blackened seasoning, its the only way to go.


----------



## uncdub13

Newsjeff said:


> Soak the cobia fillets in A1 Mango Chipotle Seafood Marinade.


Tried that stuff one time on some shrimp....delicious.


----------



## wolfva

Jeff, why put them on foil as opposed to the grate? Is the meat that frangible?


----------



## sprtsracer

wolfva said:


> Jeff, why put them on foil as opposed to the grate? Is the meat that frangible?


"Frangible"...now there's a word I haven't heard since I was racing in England and they came out with so called "frangible bolts" that were designed to shear off in a crash. Oh...and yes, cobia is great almost any way it's fixed. Better than flounder IMHO. Spades are also tasty.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

hard to beat some blackened cobia, or fried cobia bitesize chunks, or grilled cobia with lemon/garlic, or baked with onions/potatoes...


ive yet to eat cobia when it wasnt delicious!



Jesse


----------



## Billy J

had some cobia a friend gave me last night was not impressed at all also had flounder,black sea bass and pompano all 3 of these were way better than the cobia to me


----------



## NTKG

cobia nuggets. cut thin slices from a loin and treat like meat. cook allll the way through and the fishiness goes away and it literally turns into meat


----------



## Sea2aeS

cut into 1/4 inch slices like boneless pork chops, fry with house autry. serve w few drops of lemon juice on each slice, finish off with cold miller light


----------



## Rockstar

tinfoil on the grill? you might as well stick that sucker in a frying pan!


----------



## NTKG

Rockstar said:


> tinfoil on the grill? you might as well stick that sucker in a frying pan!


aint that the truth. you gotta wonder why you even bother. if you cook fish in foil, its like trying to deglaze a non-stick pan.


----------



## gus

cobia and spadefish are both on the lower end of the table fare spectrum imho. id take a seabass, tog, triggerfish, head or flounder over them any day. they are both fun to catch tho for sure.


----------



## Drumdum

Most folks that eat cobe,either love or hate it... For a loooong time,over 30yrs,have tried cobe every way I could think,as well as other folk's suggestions on how to cook it,and thought it sucked.. I hated cobe as far as eating,catching was all the fun.. I gave it one final try this season.. Cleaned it really well by removing ALL dark meat,took some jalapeno juice and put into a bowl,soaked the fish for 10min,then applied house a audry and fried it in chunks,mmmmm good.. 

As far as spades they are excellent.. I like togs,seabass,and flounder as well,but a spade or sheepshead,even a small black drum are right there withem in my house..


----------



## gus

yeah those black drum are damn good - just hateful how little meat u get off a 30 lb fish


----------



## drawinout

I have yet to try spade fish or black drum. We caught both last Sunday, so all I have to do is take them out of the freezer, and grill them up..... Going offshore fishing Sat., but Sunday I might have to do something about those fish in the freezer. You boys got me hungry!!! lol


----------



## Rockstar

Only cobia I have had that I really cared for was cobia tacos a Baja Cantina... the meat was seared and served with basic taco fixins.... MMMMMM! Fried cobia ain't bad, but I can't think of anything that would taste bad covered in House Autry and deep fried 

I recently tried black drum fried... served with tartar on a potato roll....it was real greasy and fatty but DAYUM it was good.


----------

